# Newest Kobe to Dallas rumor



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I think this is worth a new thread since the old one has gotten off-topic anyway. 

See at http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-...-trade-iminent-mychael-thompson-570am-la.html


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

http://realgm.com/src_goaltending/128/20071016/did_kobe_ever_really_want_to_be_traded/

That's a great read.

:lol: Buss can play games too!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

> Yet such is the tension around the team now that Bryant can't sit out a practice without sparking an immediate panic that he's leaving for Chicago or Dallas, with multiple sources insisting that *Bryant -- who possesses the league's only active no-trade clause -- lists the Mavericks as his No. 1 destination.*


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&page=KobeTradestein


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*kobe Wants To Be Here!*


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

http://myespn.go.com/blogs/truehoop/0-28-187/Kobe-Bryant--the-Update.html


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Notice Cuban's response? He's certainly open to bringing Kobe to Dallas.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

God I hate the Mavs...No way we send Kobe to a team in the West...i hope....dear god, i hope...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> God I hate the Mavs...No way we send Kobe to a team in the West...i hope....dear god, i hope...


But this would give you more ammo for hating dallas....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Listening to Marc Stein on ESPN Radio, and he actually thinks Kobe to Dallas is very very legit...

Apparently, Kobe's no-trade-clause makes him the driver of Buss.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

You all should download the Galloway and Company podcast (if it's available), Stein is pulling his hair out on this "Kobe watch."

Harris, Terry, and JHo for Kobe....


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

is that the supposed deal ^^ ? ... 

who would be dallas PG? barea?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

southeasy said:


> is that the supposed deal ^^ ? ...
> 
> who would be dallas PG? barea?


Barea would be the closest....


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Harris, Terry and JHo?? wow... give us Derek Fisher. I hope it's just Terry and JHo.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

i dont want kobe in the east... GO GO DALLAS


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Harris, Terry and JHo?? wow... give us Derek Fisher. I hope it's just Terry and JHo.


Something about JHo's contract/salary that only 50% of it counts... So, to make the $ number match, Dallas will have to put in more than JHo and Terry. I agree though. If Dallas could get Fisher, we'd be set.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

We can always use KVH for the numbers to match.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

What exactly is that KVH contract/number?

Marc Stein brought it up couple times, but I had no idea what he was saying....


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I brought it up because i thought you would know. :lol: I'm disappointed.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dude.... that's what I have been digging!

lol...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Alright guys here's the plan...nothing but Kobe, Kobe, Kobe, then hopefully it'll become such a story that ESPN'll cover it at the start of every show and force the deal, like they force everything else.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

http://espn-mp3-od.andomedia.com/stations/1138/galloway071017.mp3

That's the podcast for GAC interview of Marc Stein.

He talked about why he rules out PHX as well.


----------

